# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Τι ειναι το active PFC στα τροφοδοτικά;

## acmilangr

Καλησπέρα

Για τις κατασκευές μου αγοράζω συνήθως τροφοδοτικά της MW. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι ειναι το ACTIVE PFC. 
Αξίζει να τα προτιμώ; δικαιολογεί την διαφορά της τιμής του;

----------


## spiroscfu

PFC power factor corrector με το active εννοεί ενεργό.

Δηλ. αξίζει γιατί βοηθάει το τροφοδοτικό να δίνει ποιο σταθερή τάση εξόδου αν η τάση δικτύου είναι ότι νάνε (που στην χώρα μας δεν είναι σπάνιο φαινόμενο).

edit:
Φυσικά έχουν και καλύτερο συντελεστή ισχύος περίπου στην μονάδα (το ξέχασα προηγουμένως  :Σκέψη: )

----------


## hurt30

Όχι λάθος, καμμία σχέση με σταθερότητες κλπ.
Το κύκλωμα power factor correction μεταβάλλει την συμπεριφορά του τροφοδοτικού ούτως ώστε αυτή να είναι όσο το δυνατόν πιο κοντά στην συμπεριφορά ενός πραγματικού ωμικού φορτίου. Μεταβάλλει δηλαδή το συν(φ) της ισχύος του τροφοδοτικού σε 1. Στην αρχή αυτό γινόταν προσθέτοντας στα switching τροφοδοτικά ένα πηνίο το οποίο ήταν υπολογισμένο στο περίπου. Τώρα πια τα τροφοδοτικά πρέπει να έχουν διατάξεις ενεργές που παρακολουθούν την κατανάλωση και διορθώνουν ανάλογα. 

Στην ευρώπη είναι πλέον υποχρεωτικό όλα τα τροφοδοτικά να έχουν διόρθωση του συν(φ) σύμφωνα με κάποιες προδιαγραφές τις οποίες αγνοώ.

Θεωρητικά όταν η κυμματομορφή είναι απόλυτο ημίτονο λειτουργούν θαυμάσια. Όταν η τροφοδοσία είναι με αρμονικές ή "τροποιημένο ήμιτονο" από ups ή inverter, λέγεται όται συχνά είναι χειρότερα (από πλευράς συμπεριφοράς) από το να μην υπήρχαν καν.

Το αν αξίζει να το προτιμάς εξαρτάται. Αν υπάρχει τροφοδοσία απο ups "της πλάκας" μάλλον όχι. Αλλά συνήθως η ύπαρξή του δείχνει μια καλύτερης ποιότητας κατασκευή. Τωρα σχετικά με την διαφορά σε κόστος, νομίζω πως ένα 20-30% υπό όρους αύξηση είναι δικαιολογημένη. 

Αν έχεις κάποιο και θέλεις μια γνώμη άνοιξέ το και στείλε μας φωτογραφίες.

----------


## spiroscfu

> Όχι λάθος, καμμία σχέση με σταθερότητες κλπ.



Εντάξει δεν το έκανα απόλυτα κατανοητό, εννοούσα πως κρατάει σταθερή την έξοδο σε περίπτωση χαμένων περιόδων του δικτύου.

Κατά τα άλλα τα P-PFC έχουν ένα lc στην είσοδο (με μεγάλοο πηνίο) που αφήνουν μόνο τα 50Hz να περνάνε (έτσι κόβοντας τις αρμονικές φτιάχνει το power factor),
από την άλλη τα A-PFC έχουν dc to dc στην είσοδο (τα 220 τα κάνει dc και μετά με ένα switching σε μεγάλη συχνότητα τα ανεβάζει περίπου στα 400V),
που ανάλογα το φορτίο αλλάζει συμπεριφορά για να κρατάει έναν καλό power factor.

Yg.
Τώρα σχετικά με τις αρμονικές που ανάφερες, νομίζω πως ένας λόγος που το βάζουν είναι για να δουλεύει σωστότερα αν υπάρχουν αυτές (φυσικά με τετράγωνο το P-PFC λογικά θα δυσλειτουργεί).

----------


## chip

όπως σωστά είπε ο hurt30 το active pfc φροντίζει να το συνφ=1. σύμφωνα με νόμο της EΕ όλα τα τροφοδοτικά πάνω από μια ισχύ πρέπει να έχουν διόρθωση συνημιτόνου γι αυτό και άλλα έχουν ένα πηνίο (pfc) και άλλα κύκλωμα για διόρθωση (active pfc). Ο λόγος που ένα active πετυχαίνει ποιο καλό συνφ είναι οτι προσαρμόζει τη λειτουργεία του ανάλογα με το φορτίο.
Και τώρα στο ερώτημα.... η γνώμη μου είναι να μην πάρεις active pfc διοτι...
είναι ποιο ακριβό
δε νομίζω να δεις καμιά σημαντική διαφορά στο λογαριασμό ρευματος 
περιέχει επιπλέον κύκλωμα οπότε έχει επιπλέον πιθανότητα να πάθει βλάβη
και το *ποιο σημαντικό * απ οσο γνωρίζω τα κυκλώματα διόρθωσης συνημιτόνου απαιτούν ημιτονική τάση για να δουλέψουν οπότε βάζοντας ένα φθηνό Ups με τετραγωνική έξοδο κινδυνεύει να καει το κύκλωμα active pfc του τροφοδοτικού!
Αν λοιπόν έχει ups ημιτονικής εξόδου και το τροφοδοτικό είναι επόνυμο και σε λογική τιμή τότε μπορείς να πάρεις active pfc διαφορετικά νομίζω ειναι καλύτερα να το αποφύγεις!

το κύκλωμα active pfc χρησιμοποεί ανορθωμένη αλλά όχι σταθερη τάση για τη λειτουργία του... δηλαδη μετα την ανορθωση δεν έχει πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης και διατηρει την κυματομρφη της ανορθωμένης τασης 
http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/AND8396-D.PDF

----------


## hurt30

@spiroscfu : Ε, όχι...

----------


## spiroscfu

Ρε παιδιά τα active pfc έχουν dc to dc στην είσοδο, γιατί να το πειράξει το τετράγωνο.

----------


## hurt30

γιατι δεν είναι dc to dc αυτό που λες...

----------


## chip

επειδή δεν εργάζεται με dc αλλα επεξεργάζεται το ανορθωμένο ημίτονο (100Ηζ συχνότητα) δες εδώ
http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/AND8396-D.PDF
το figure 13 την κίτρινη κυματομορφή
άλλωστε αν από την αρχή έκανε συνεχή 310 V δεν θα μπορούσε να μετρήσει το ρεύμα και την εναλασώμενη τάση για να βρει την διαφορά φάσης...

Έχω δει αρκετές φορές να σφηρίζει πάρα πολύ ups με τετραγωνική έξοδο και ακριβό τροφοδοτικό μόλις ήρθαν σε επαφή... Βέβαια το αποτέλεσμα δεν ειναι πάντα ίδιο και εξαρτάται από το πόσο προσομοιάζει η έξοδος του Ups σε τετράγωνο ή σε τραπέζιο...

----------


## spiroscfu

Τεχνικός είμαι hurt κάθε μέρα τα βλέπω, επίσης χωρίς καθόλου pfc έχουν έναν power factor στο περίπου 50-60% με p_pfc περίπου στα 70-80% και με a-pfc ~90-99%.

δες αυτό http://www.cooperindustries.com/cont...tion_Notes.pdf






> επειδή δεν εργάζεται με dc αλλα επεξεργάζεται το ανορθωμένο ημίτονο (100Ηζ συχνότητα) δες εδώ



chip τα βλέπω συνέχεια έχουν ανόρθωση και εξομάλυνση στην είσοδο πριν το κύκλωμα του a-pfc

από το δικό σου pdf
Capture.JPG
με τις τηλεοράσεις που ασχολούμαι εγώ έχουν από 150μF μέχρι και 400μF τιμή του high frequency bypass capacitor

----------


## chip

μετά την ανόρθωση ο πυκνωτής που αναφέρεσαι είναι απλά για να κόβει υψηλής συχνότητας αρμονικές (σαν spikes) γι αυτό και λέει high frequency bypass capacitor και έχει χωρητικότητα 0,1μF, o πυκωντής που φτιάχνει την dc ειναι στην έξοδο του κυκλωματος (bulk storage capacitor) δηλαδή ειναι ο πυκνωτης του παλμοτροφοδοτικού και έχει χωρητικότητα 68μF

----------


## spiroscfu

Μισό να σου ανεβάσω μερικά

Υγ.
Ζητώ συγνώμη έκανα λάθος, όντως ο bulk storage είναι ο μεγάλος ο πρώτος είναι μικρός ~1uF.

----------


## spiroscfu

Παιδιά συγνώμη.

----------


## chip

δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ζητάς συγνώμη...
συζήτηση κάνουμε και μαθαίνουμε όλοι από αυτή τη συζήτηση... κι εγώ που ήξερα οτι ο bulk είναι στο τέλος για να βρω να δείξω ένα σχέδιο διάβασα 5-6 πράγματα και φρεκάρισα τις γνώσεις μου... σε καλό όλων ήταν αυτή η συζήτηση....

----------


## hurt30

Δεν τρέχει μια Σπύρο, εμείς να δεις πόσα δεν ξέρουμε  :Smile:

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Συγχαρητήρια παιδιά, γνώσεις χωρίς ήθος είναι οροφή χωρίς βάσεις.

----------


## JOUN

Να προσθεσω οτι τα passive PFC τροφοδοτικα φαινονται απ'εξω γιατι εχουν διακοπτη επιλογης τασης και απο μεσα εχουν το μεγαλο πηνιο χωριστα απο την πλακετα.
Τα active PFC δεν εχουν ουτε διακοπτη ουτε πηνιο.

----------


## alefgr

Γνωρίζει κάποιος πάνω από από πόση ισχύ θα πρέπει να είναι ένα τροφοδοτικό, για να περνάει τις Ευρωπαϊκές προδιαγραφές;

 Πρόσφατα έκανα κάποιες μετρήσεις σε λάμπες LED που δουλεύουν στα 230V και είδα ότι τα τροφοδοτικά τους είναι για τα μπάζα! Την χειρότερη περίπτωση την συνάντησα σε λαμπτήρα 3W (κατανάλωνε ωφέλιμη ισχύ 2,5), όπου το συνημίτονο έφτασε να είναι 0,17! Το χειρότερο που έχω συναντήσει! Δηλαδή για να δώσει φωτισμό η λάμπα 3 W, κατανάλωνε 18 με 20!

----------


## hurt30

> Να προσθεσω οτι τα passive PFC τροφοδοτικα φαινονται απ'εξω γιατι εχουν διακοπτη επιλογης τασης και απο μεσα εχουν το μεγαλο πηνιο χωριστα απο την πλακετα.
> Τα active PFC δεν εχουν ουτε διακοπτη ουτε πηνιο.



Υποθέτοντας ότι μιλάς για ATX υπολογιστή, δεν νομίζω ότι έιναι 100% σίγουρο ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο. To μεν πηνίο δεν το χάνεις εύκολα γιατί έχει και μεταλλικό μέρος εκτός από τις σπείρες και συνήθως δεν έχει επιλογή 110 αλλά είναι μόνο για 220 (στην Αμερική και σια με το 110 δεν ασχολούνται ακόμα υποχρεωτικά για το θέμα pfc).
Ειδικά για το δεύτερο, τα λεγόμενα "full range" ή τα αυτόματης επιλογής 110/220 (χωρίς διακόπτη και τα δύο) υπήρχαν πολύ πριν ασχοληθεί κανείς με το θέμα pfc...

----------


## hurt30

> Γνωρίζει κάποιος πάνω από από πόση ισχύ θα πρέπει να είναι ένα τροφοδοτικό, για να περνάει τις Ευρωπαϊκές προδιαγραφές;



Ωχ εδώ η ερώτηση που έκανες σηκώνει πολύ τσιγάρο... Βασικά δεν υπάρχει καμμιά ευρωπαϊκή οδηγία (από όσο ξέρω) που να λέει "τόσα W βάλε διορθωση pfc".
Στο πρότυπο EN 61000 3-2 (πιθανόν και σε άλλα - έχω χάσει την μπάλα πια) λέει ποιά είναι τα όρια αρμονικών. Στην πράξη για να πιάσουν οι συσκευές (τροφοδοτικά) αυτά τα όρια αρμονικών πρέπει (συνήθως) να έχουν τα κυκλώματα active power correction.

Όπως λέει και το πρότυπο: 
"Harmonic line current reduction using active electronic circuitry is shaping the input current of an electronic 

equipment proportional to the applied line voltage thus giving a sinusoidal input current in phase with the line 
voltage. The corresponding electronic circuitry is often called Power Factor Correction (PFC) circuitry, although 
power factor correction is not the correct wording but has become synonymous for harmonic line current 
reduction.  

Harmonic line current reduction using passive components are sometimes called passive PFC. "

----------


## JOUN

Σχετικα με το πηνιο εννοω εκεινο το μεγαλο που ειναι εκτος της πλακετας και βιδωνει επανω στο κουτι του τροφοδοτικου.Aυτο το εχω συναντησει μονο σε passive PFC .Μιλαω παντα για τροφοδοτικο υπολογιστη.Τωρα ομως που προσεχω το αρχικο ποστ μαλλον αναφερεται σε τροφοδοτικα switching γενικοτερα αν κρινω και απο την αναφορα στην MW.

----------


## spiroscfu

Μετά από αρκετές αναθεωρήσεις  :Angel: .

Γιατί χρειαζόμαστε pfc, απλά για να καλυτερέψουμε τον συντελεστή ισχύος 
πχ. αν έχουμε 1000 pc σε ένα μεγάλο χωρίο, χωρίς pfc από 300W το καθένα μας κάνει 300KW 
και αν ο συντελεστής ισχύος από αυτά είναι ~60% (αν τα λέει σωστά το pdf που ανέβασα προηγουμένος)
pfc2.JPG

Φανταστείτε το μέγεθος της άεργης και το επιπλέον κόστος στις ζωές μας γενικά (ρύπανση,ακρίβειες........) μόνο με τα pc !!!

Τώρα ένας σημαντικός παράγοντας του χαμηλού συντελεστή ισχύος (χωρίς pfc) είναι το απότομο "κόψιμο" των ημιπεριόδων με την ανόρθωση λόγο των διόδων

(μια λέξη ίσον με χίλια λόγια "αυτή που τόνισε και ο φίλος chip")
pfc.JPG
στην παραπάνω photo βλέπουμε το πρόβλημα στο zero cross και την δημιουργία των αρμονικών (κόκκινο).


Τώρα για να ξεπεραστεί αυτό το πρόβλημα δημιούργησαν τα κυκλώματα διόρθωσης του συντελεστή ισχύος (ή PFC),
αυτά λοιπόν διακρίνονται σε δυο κατηγορίες τα ενεργά και τα παθητικά.
 (που και τα δύο διαθέτουν πηνία σε σειρά άρα δεν μας ενδιαφέρει η τάση λειτουργίας τους αλλά το ρεύμα τους,
η διαφορά που θα έχουν αυτά των 110 με των 220 θα είναι η συχνότητα λειτουργίας 50-60Hz).

P-PFC
passive pfc ή παθητικά κυκλώματα (ή φίλτρα) διόρθωσης του συντελεστή ισχύος 

pfc3.JPG

Το πηνίο (που επειδή δουλεύει στα 50Hz είναι και αρκετά μεγάλο) μαζί με τους πυκνωτές φτιάχνουν ένα φίλτρο διέλευσης χαμηλών συχνοτήτων συντονισμένο στην συχνότητα του δικτύου και βοηθάνε στην αναπλήρωση τις χαμένης (μικρής όμως) ισχύος, όπως και στο φιλτράρισμα τον αρμονικών
που αυτά μας δίνουν ένα power factor 70 με 80%.



A-PFC 
active pfc ή ενεργά κυκλώματα διόρθωσης του συντελεστή ισχύος

pfc5.JPG

που αυτό κάνει ακριβώς την ίδια δουλεία με το προηγούμενο άλλα επειδή δουλεύει σε αρκετά μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα και δεν υπάρχει το φίλτρο των 50Hz είναι αρκετά μικρότερο το πηνίο του.

pfc6.JPG

edit:
ξέχασα και έχουν power factor ίσο με 90-99%

----------


## hurt30

Ωραίος! Και με τα δύο χέρια thumbs up!

----------


## JOUN

Ωραιος Σπυρο..Φαινεται και απο τον πινακα σου οτι τα active δεν εχουν διακοπτη επιλογη τασης και οτι τα passive ειναι τα βαρυτερα λογω προφανως του μεγαλου πηνιου που εχουν μεσα..

----------


## spiroscfu

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά, ένας άλλος λόγος δημιουργίας αρμονικών (και μείωση του PF) είναι

pfc8.JPG
To "τράβηγμα" απότομου ρεύματος κατά το peak της περιόδου (λόγο του πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης και των διόδων), που φαίνεται στην πρώτη εικόνα.
Στην δεύτερη και τρίτη φαίνεται η διόρθωση που κάνει το παθητικό και το ενεργό pfc.

Και άλλη μια photo με την λειτουργία του a-pfc

pfc7.JPG

Εδώ βλέπουμε την γενική ιδέα του 
και πως το πηνίο (με την αποθηκευμένη ενέργεια του) διορθώνει τον συντελεστή ισχύος.

Φυσικά τα ποιο νέα παίρνουν αναφορά από την έξοδο όπως και από την ανόρθωση 
και μπορεί να μεταβάλουν το duty cycle (τα ποιο εξελιγμένα και την συχνότητα) για να επιτυγχάνουν ένα καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα.


Υγ.
Τα παραπάνω είναι όπως τα κατάλαβα εγώ από την συζήτηση/pdf, φυσικά μπορεί να υπάρχουν και λάθη.

----------

